# Hapkido Federations/organizations



## WaterGal (Aug 12, 2014)

This is maybe an unusual question, but if anyone can help me with this, I would appreciate it.  

My fiance and I started a school 2 years ago that teaches Hapkido (as well as TKD & Kumdo).  We're in an unfortunate situation right now where we may need to find ourselves a new Hapkido federation/organization to affiliate ourselves with soon.  We've been with a small local federation that broke off from the IHF, which we've been with for years before we started the school, but it's not working out for us (mostly because of personal reasons that I'd rather not talk about) and most likely we're going to leave.

So my question is - does anyone have any recommendations for or warnings against any particular Hapkido organizations?

We could (re)join the IHF, under a local grandmaster Mr WaterGal knows (we haven't talked to this guy about it yet, but I think it's a possibility), or we could find a new federation entirely, or we could just go it on our own.  He's a 6th dan, so it's not like we couldn't promote in-house for quite a while.

We already have a detailed curriculum, which we're definitely willing to add some things to, but I don't want to replace what we already have.  So I'd want to be with an organization that accommodates that.  I also want to do our dan tests in-house, rather than make our students drive or fly somewhere else to do it.  And of course, I want it to be a reputable organization that has something good to offer and doesn't have too much drama or instability.

Any information anybody has would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 13, 2014)

As the head of a martial arts organization that includes Hapkido I would say this...you really don't need to belong to a martial arts organization.  As you stated, your fiancé is a 6th Dan.  I would presume to say he's earned it and has ample time in the arts.  You also stated you already have a detailed curriculum.  So why would you need anything else?  Your fiancé obviously knows the material he's teaching.  He has direct contact/involvement/observation of the students first-hand.  What signature on a students certificate is going to carry more weight than that?  

Now I could see the necessity of belonging to a specific organization if for example you compete within that organizations events.  If you don't have an established curriculum then perhaps.  But if that doesn't apply then really...why would any school need to belong to any organization?  

As far as his own promotions go, plenty of options available.  He's really about to the point that ranks are just administrative anyway.  Unless a rank has additional real information that needs to be learned, it is just administrative for those below it to establish a hierarchy.  

Just my two cents.  I just don't see throwing money at something, and probably quite a bit of money, if it's really not needed.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 13, 2014)

sorry i have nothing to add to this thread except that I wish you and him the best in finding an organization or if that fails going it on your own.  As has been said he has enough rank and knowledge to teach and promote.


----------



## Instructor (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah I will echo shadow and Kong here. Organizations can bring some benefits and unfortunately they can also make a lot of headaches for you and your pocketbook. I am very happy with THA but without knowing more about your circumstances it's hard to say what is the best move for your family. I will say that I wish you the very best and pray that you are guided to the proper path.

Jon


----------



## JJK HKD (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello ma'am!
I am the Membership Director at Jin Jung Kwan Hapkido Worldwide which is in the St. Louis area (I'm in Springfield, MO).  I would love to talk to you about what you are looking for in an organization.  We have training for Instructors and Masters available every month - more opportunities for training than any other organization I have come across.  Our website is  hapkido-usa.com.  Thank you!


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, everyone.  I'm leaning towards "why bother with a federation?", but Mr WaterGal thinks it adds legitimacy to the school and makes it more likely that if a student moves, they'll find a place that will honor their rank.  He's interested in the Korea Hapkido Federation, but they haven't responded to our e-mail asking for information yet, so we'll see how that goes.  I did see the Jin Jung Kwan website when I was looking online, and I may contact you for more information.  Thanks!


----------



## JJK HKD (Aug 22, 2014)

Jin Jung Kwan Hapkido is now involved with the Korea Hapkido Federation. GM Michael Rhoades was the first non-Korean to go through the Masters Course in Korea - I think in 2001.  Things have changed since then!  Jin Jung Kwan is planning to be a large participant in the Korea Hapkido Federation here in the USA.  If you look at the videos on the KHF USA site the first video is Jin Jung Kwan Hapkido.  We host the founder of JJK in the St. Louis area for seminars one or two times a year as well as another 8th Dan on the video from Korea has been here and stayed with GM Rhoades - the last time a couple of years ago.  Let me know if/when you want more information.  Thank you, ma'am!


----------

